# Starbucks employee rant musical



## Lomberdia (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUTrJW-0xtc&feature=player_embedded#!

I've seen this today and anyone who works almost any kind of customer service will know how a vast majority of customers are a-holes. I just love this song and decided to share it with y'all. He got fired 'obviously' but he had some guts to do that.

His 2nd video rant is ok but I like this one better. I dread working customer service (blockbuster) but I cannot imagine having to deal with people and their food. 

Be nice to the people who handle and make you food, they could spit in it and you'll never know! Here, all we can do is refuse you service or give a bogus charge and lock your account. I mean what other choice you have in this town. You have the Red Box, Blockbuster, or Family Video. Have fun!


----------



## Cain (Sep 28, 2011)

Imagine working in the popular gay starbucks (Or Gaybucks as it's commonly known) In West Hollywood, and for a hhomophobe to walk in.


----------

